# Guilletta cloverleaf



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Soooo, the wife's about to upgrade her car. As a former alfista who still holds a candle for them I have gently nudged her in the direction of the Guilletta. Off to test drive the cloverleaf on Saturday and curious as to how it will perform compared to my TTR. Will report back shortly.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Frasman77 said:


> Off to test drive the cloverleaf on Saturday and curious as to how it will perform compared to my TTR. Will report back shortly.


Why on earth would you even try to compare it to a TTR?

I`ll read your views in the Other Marques section.


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh yes, wrong forum - my apologies


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Frasman77 said:


> Soooo, the wife's about to upgrade her car. As a former alfista who still holds a candle for them I have gently nudged her in the direction of the Guilletta. Off to test drive the cloverleaf on Saturday and curious as to how it will perform compared to my TTR. Will report back shortly.


look forward to it - my wifes in same position so your comments are awaited


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I like the look of those, TT comparison woud be interesting.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Wolfsburger said:


> Why on earth would you even try to compare it to a TTR?


Coz it has 175bhp per ton compared to a TTRs 152.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Dash said:


> Coz it has 175bhp per ton compared to a TTRs 152.


Silly me!

I guess then the Porsche Cayenne S (151 bhp per ton) is a natural competitor to the Golf Mk5 GTI (150 bhp per ton) on your planet then?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

must admitt I do rather like that car, If I had to buy a hatchback that would be a definate contender for me, you cant beat the alfas styling


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Saw one yesterday, very nice looking car, unfortunately it was parked next to a Spider in Red which was stunning


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I do like the badge


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

I suppose it is pretty to Stevie Wonder. I think Ray Charles was in charge of the styling................

What a Minger! 

(imho)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

car is crap, plastic plastic, seats too sharp feels like its made of bricks of hard cushions thou good for big bottoms, door handle breaks, cant see anything when it's sunny, boot is tiny, back seats tiny, slow, too much gas, tired engine, crap gear change understeer ftw.. you can only pull the looks off if your wife is very confident, classy, stylish and contemporary. Otherwise you two would just look like wannabe idiots, which will still be good cos we can laugh at you. why do alfa drivers usually 20ish always look angry at me as i drive past? though all that said, if your wife wants that car nothing anyone can say will change her mind.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

BLinky said:


> car is crap, plastic plastic, seats too sharp feels like its made of bricks of hard cushions thou good for big bottoms, door handle breaks, cant see anything when it's sunny, boot is tiny, back seats tiny, slow, too much gas, tired engine, crap gear change understeer ftw.. you can only pull the looks off if your wife is very confident, classy, stylish and contemporary. Otherwise you two would just look like wannabe idiots, which will still be good cos we can laugh at you. why do alfa drivers usually 20ish always look angry at me as i drive past? though all that said, if your wife wants that car nothing anyone can say will change her mind.


Ever thought of a career in journalism?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wolfsburger said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > car is crap, plastic plastic, seats too sharp feels like its made of bricks of hard cushions thou good for big bottoms, door handle breaks, cant see anything when it's sunny, boot is tiny, back seats tiny, slow, too much gas, tired engine, crap gear change understeer ftw.. you can only pull the looks off if your wife is very confident, classy, stylish and contemporary. Otherwise you two would just look like wannabe idiots, which will still be good cos we can laugh at you. why do alfa drivers usually 20ish always look angry at me as i drive past? though all that said, if your wife wants that car nothing anyone can say will change her mind.
> ...


dont think anyone ever looks into it that much, I'v never looked at someone and thought you dont dress like or look like a vectra driver :lol: 
seats too sharp,feel like its made of bricks? Sharp bricks? next time im cutting some chicken I'll try and use a brick :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Wolfsburger said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Coz it has 175bhp per ton compared to a TTRs 152.
> ...


You're a moron.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BLinky said:


> tired engine


This is the engine that has just won international engine of the year then?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Dash said:


> You're a moron.


Thanks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So, come on then. Just why would you compare a five door hatchback to a roadster? If it`s purely on power to weight as you previously said, then why call me a moron?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You're a moron because you can't compare two _drastically_ different class of vehicle in different price brackets.

Compared to a roadster, not so great, but compared to a TT, then it's got an extra set of doors and a different roof line. They're in the same price bracket and have similar performance figures. Drawing a comparison on driveability, build quality, interior, fun factor are all directly appropriate. In my opinion at least


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Dash said:


> You're a moron because you can't compare two _drastically_ different class of vehicles


So, a hatchback isn`t drastically different from a roadster?



Dash said:


> then it's got *an extra set of doors and a different roof line*.


So it is totally different then?

I think we`ll have to disagree on this one.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

One of my mates has got a top spec mito and it is absolutely stunning, especially the interior, the leather is gorgeous and the dash has a carbon fibre look and actually looks good and not cheap like most fake carbon, Bose stereo etc... His is only a little 1.4 turbo but the engine is actually really quick for what it is and feels really nice to drive! The guilletta is just the bigger version of the mito so I imagine it's probably very similar so should be a really nice car.

Not sure why blinky hates them so much, maybe he's just not cool enough?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

richieshore said:


> Not sure why blinky hates them so much, maybe he's just not cool enough?


I`d be amazed if he`s even driven a Guiletta Cloverleaf to be honest.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say a roadster/hatchback is a drastic enough difference in this scenario, no 

I'd be interested in the comparison, but I'm drive a coupe, not a roadster.


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great discussion.

The wife didn't like the alfa after all and is going for a 1 series coupe...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Frasman77 said:


> Great discussion.
> 
> The wife didn't like the alfa after all and is going for a 1 series coupe...


*Yawn* The Alfa is like a go-kart to the BMWs dust cart... :?


----------

